# Walking UNDER your horse



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I have the calmest, nicest most sane horse I could ever hope to meet. However I also have common sense and would never place myself under an 1100 lb animal. I can't think of a single reason that would be a good idea.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I desensitize to touch everywhere on my horses, so feasably I could probably walk under them...I don't as a general rule, but they are so used to so much scarey stuff, I don't think they would bat an eyelid. I did all the same desensitization stuff when I was younger, too, and DID walk under my horses...but now I am more breakable so I don't do that anymore, Lol!!!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

It's impossible to train a horse to be _*safe *_for it IMHO. If the bee gets that poneh into the private part (or sometime just deer fly bite is enough) the climbing person may easily get a hoof (or at least a leg) in head when horse tries to get the fly off. And it won't be the fault of the horse, but the stupidity of the person.

I do get close to the belly when I wash my mare's private parts, or when I have to put ointment on scratch, or when I have to brush the belly/legs, and I always try to watch out. Climbing under? Big no-no.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I never trained my horse to do it... and i would never use it to show good training, because really, IMO no horse should freak out from something like that.
Although i do have to admit... when I'm putting boots on rena, or wraps i do just go right under her belly to get to the other leg, to be honest i don't even think she notices. You should be able to touch your horse anywhere and everywhere anytime without them reacting, I've been taught thats basic training for a horse, not necessarily going under the belly.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

It really doesn't take much of a gentle, broke horse to do it, and it's really not all that impressive. People use it as a kind of sale-barn gimmick, but so long as the horse isn't totally nutso, he's unlikely to actually blow up with you under there. I trust all of mine well enough to do it, but certainly don't make a habit of it.


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

Growing up we had a pony we could do anything with. When we all got to big for him we gave him to a friend of my parents with a special needs child. One day they found her sitting underneath the pony, painting him green, pony never moved a muscle! He was green for a good month! lol


----------



## Kawairashii Ichigo (Jul 18, 2010)

nuisance said:


> Growing up we had a pony we could do anything with. When we all got to big for him we gave him to a friend of my parents with a special needs child. One day they found her sitting underneath the pony, painting him green, pony never moved a muscle! He was green for a good month! lol


Kay that's adorable. <3


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I would never dream of walking under my appy or my TB, but I recently did it with my 36 year old gelding I've had for 13 years, he was eating and I was putting medication on his legs and his but was blocking the doorway so I just went under him when I was done. I would trust Blue with my life tho, any other horse I would have just pushed their but out of my way.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

My horses are too short and I'm too old and inflexible to try that anymore but as a kid I did walk under my TB's belly until my trainer caught me one day. He gave me DOWN THE ROAD and I haven't done it since.


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I've done it with my mare while she's on the cross-ties and I'm applying hoof dressing. Instead of walking around, I'll walk under her real quick to get to her other two feet. I would never do it while she was out in her paddock though.


----------



## QH Gunner (Aug 16, 2011)

I've done it to my horses, I don't consider it of that big of a deal tho or proving anything. They're just standing & behavin like they should. 
I know that when I was younger, like 6... I "ran away." Well it was to the barn, where I fell asleep crying under my pony leaning against her legs for I guess like 3 hours & she never moved. She was an AMAZING kids pony tho. My dad still wanted to beat me for it tho, bc I could have gotten hurt "just sleeping there".

However, I do know now, that while I dont really do it just to do it, I have walked under my bigger horses just when it's easier. & one had a bad scrape under her belly where I use to be under there leaning pretty far to change dressing & clean & such. Thank god she was good about it haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horserider33 (Jun 21, 2011)

i do it alot actually lol. i dont do it to really prove anything just to get my horses to trust me anywhere around their body. and when im puttin hoof dressing on, or for horse shows- hoof polish, i squat under them while i paint. i trust almost all of my horses to do that but one or two


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

I would personally never sit under a horse, like others have said, this is rather dangerous. However, I think a quick 'from one side to the other' thing is alright. I've done it with my horse, and he couldn't have cared less. 

When I was talking with a trainer / breeder friend of mine a while back, she told me that she did anything she could imagine a kid doing. ( as she primarily marketed her horses to beginners / kids). If you think about it, kids are a perfect height to just walk under, so it makes sense to desensitize a horse to that.


----------



## DieselPony (Jul 26, 2010)

Lonannuniel said:


> When I was talking with a trainer / breeder friend of mine a while back, she told me that she did anything she could imagine a kid doing. ( as she primarily marketed her horses to beginners / kids). If you think about it, kids are a perfect height to just walk under, so it makes sense to desensitize a horse to that.


Kids are the reason why I do it every now and then. A lady had stopped out at our farm one day to talk for a minutes and somehow in that time her son had climbed out of the car and into the pen with the horses. We had just turned to see him in there and going to get him when he walked right underneath one of the horses. Nearly had a heart attack, but thankfully the horse just turned and looked at him with the most baffled look ever. And he was a far cry from being a kids horse.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

DieselPony said:


> Nearly had a heart attack, but thankfully the horse just turned and looked at him with the most baffled look ever. And he was a far cry from being a kids horse.


That is the good Lord watching out for fools and young children!


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

I've been under a horse before, but it was an accident. I was being silly and running backwards with Savanna (so I could watch her), and she was tolerating me as usual, trotting behind (in front of?) me. I fell backwards onto the grass and she ran over top of me, but she didn't step on me - she straddled me for a second and then leapt to the side. That's the first time I've ever seen a horse's belly button.


----------



## Marecare (Jan 1, 2009)

Bad examples of horsemanship are everywhere and I am sorry for that.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

Walking under their belly is something I just can't bring myself to do. No matter how calm the horse is, I just don't feel secure doing it. I'll duck under a horse's neck or walk behind it without touching it... but I just can't crawl under their belly.


----------



## Scoutrider (Jun 4, 2009)

My guys are about as quiet as they come, both have been in my barn for years now, and I know them backwards and forwards. Slipping under their bellies is just something that I don't do with any horse. Too much risk for no real reason that I can see. 

I do pass things under them, gently toss things like brushes from one side of the barn aisle to the other underneath them, and generally desensitize them to items large and small moving under them ribs. I don't doubt in the least that I could go under their bellies without them freaking out. It's the unknown "what if something else spooks them while I'm in a very vulnerable position" that prevents me from doing it myself. Again, too much risk for no real reason.

Besides, I do plenty of other dangerous stuff around my own guys that I probably should get in the habit of not doing - ducking under their necks while tied, for example... probably just as bad, lol. Although, I become the poster-child of good habits when I'm around strange horses... :wink:


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

I've been known to line up brushes on my horse's back, drape a rub rag over his ears and offer him a curry comb to "hold" while I groom him. Probably not the safest thing for me... as I've been beaned in the face by a flying curry comb after he flings it at me...

Oops.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't see the point in it. I desensitize my horses in other ways that aren't *quite* so dangerous ;-)


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

When I went to look at the horse I bought over the weekend, the guy selling her did that while saddling her to show how not spooky she was. Except he got under there and bumped up againsy her belly a few times. It's not something I can ever see myself doing, but I was slightly impressed.


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

I have done it and I don't really find it all that impressive. 

Walking under a horse is no measure of a horse's sanity or training. I'm far more concerned with whether or not a horse can trail ride alone, handle scary objects, and work correctly than I am with whether it will tolerate me sitting underneath it.

And I can guarantee that even the owners of the sane, deadbroke bombproof horses wouldn't be sitting underneath the horse when the horse is in a fit. Walking underneath it means that you happened to get the horse at a time when it was calm enough to handle it.

Horses tolerate chickens, turkeys, cats and dogs walking underneath them-why wouldn't they tolerate us?


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

One day I was locked out of the house during a thunderstrom wearing nothing but a thin school bouse and shorts. Shaking and practically numb, I climbed under my pony and sat snuggling againest her legs, her belly protecting me from the rain for over two hours until my parents got home and the key was found. Probably saved me a hospitable visit.

Very good I think, for a spooky Arab, at liberty in a storm. 

I have never tried it since.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

I've done it with my horse, keeping in mind all the precautions, of course. There's not much sense in it, but I wanted him to be ok with it just in case. And, being the sensible, calm self he is, he's ok with all my antics.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

In all my years with horses, 99% of injuries are from folks doing things they knew weren't safe. Save yourself a trip to the emergency room and never let safety not be your #1 priority.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aerie (Jul 19, 2010)

When I was in middle school and was in lessons three times a week sometimes I would be running late and would slip under my horse's belly to get from one hoof to another and then back again. I knew him very well and never stayed under for more then a second and never would have thought about chilling out under his belly. Looking back I know it probably wasn't the smarted thing to do but hey I am a little bit older and wiser and it isn't something I would do now unless it is to just reach under to do something or toss little things across the isle.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have never gone under my three year old, but I regularly rub his belly and underside with my whole arm as part of our routine (same with rubbing ears/over eyes and such). I also rub the insides of his legs/thighs. I thank that for him being as easy going during sheath cleaning as he is. 

I really don't think he'd do anything if I crawled under him real quick, but I am not about to find out whether I am wrong or right.

That being said, I did it a time or two with my 24 year old mare. Had to get to the other side of her and didn't want her to move. Not a regular thing at all.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I have seen it done as a sale yard gimmick, not something I would do myself just for kicks.
But I had an incident where I did have to do it.
I had a colt in to ride he was in a pen next to a gelding I had(who was a bit of a bronc), in the middle of night I hear a bunch a clanging and racket. I got dressed and went down to the horses to find the colt out in the pasture and my gelding wearing the panel walk through gate as a lovely ankle bracelet. He was hobble broke so he stood still while I went up to the shop to get a hacksaw. I had to get underneath and hold the flashlight in my teeth in order to cut the gate off of his leg. Have to admit to that being a little nerve racking.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

The only time I'd walk under a horse would be to pick up the diamond on the other side......otherwise count me out:wink:


----------



## Thrill Ride (Feb 18, 2013)

We do it all the time at work. I work with Draft Horses there and how their barn is layed out its like a square, but the door is right by the wash corner and they are so long that they cover the door. And they always seem to hug up against the door. You can sometimes try for 5 mins to get them to move over, you can yell and slap them on the hindquarters and they won't move. So we just go under them. We don't do it to the newer horses. But we usually have a team tied up there. If we only have one horse tied there we tie it to the farther ring. But the drafts don't give a hoot at all, everyone of us from the old farts to the youngsters go under them. 

I did it a few times with my stocky QH mare, but never when flies are bad. She was the world's laziest horse. Nothing phased her, she would fall asleep in halter classes in a matter of 5 seconds, the moment you put her in the trailer she fell asleep. So I trusted her. 

I reach under my horses a lot usually to grab something on the other side. But I would never crawl under the TB I ride. She is unpredictable. 

I usually only do it with the draft horses.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I used to walk under Pistol all the time back when I was a teenager. I remember walking under Mikey (a TWH) once and coming up too soon. I was lucky he's a good boy because my head hit a naughty spot! I have caught myself sitting underneath Riley on occasion while I'm painting his feet w/ hoof black. I think that's when you run the biggest risk of getting hurt, is when you get really comfortable with a horse because you put your guard down....


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Personally I think it is a BAAAAD idea. It only takes one time to really ruin your weekend. There may be times it has got to be done and then with extreme caution. I'm all about a horse being ok with being touched and "desensitized" but no sense in asking for trouble. For me it's a risk reward thing. Is risking being stepped on or kicked worth saving a couple seconds because I dont feel like walking around a horse. Nope.


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

I see it as one of many "action tricks" in my oppenion it ranks right up there with standing on your horse (however I have been know to do this) or reaching up and takeing the briddle off and riding with a rein around their neck. I have been around horses for a "few" years and really I have never been in a place that I have needed to do any of these. 

Also I work in a summer camp setting and I have lots of kids coming out to ride and because of that I want to make sure anything that they see me doing I would be ok with them doing. Things like going under a tyed horses head, under the belly, just riding with my feet out of the sturups, letting go of the reins. So everything I do with a horse I think "if a camper saw me doing this would I be ok with them going home and trying it with their horse or a friends horse. 

So all that to say going under the belly haven't done it don't ever see myself doing.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I think one reason why people do this is to show how much the horse trusts you. I mean, their belly is one of the most sensitive parts. I think it shows trust between the owner and the horse. I would do it, but my horse likes to wap his leg around. haha!


----------



## Haileyyy (Mar 10, 2012)

I've seen it done when I was trying out horses to buy, but personally I would not do it. My gelding would probably be fine with it but I am not, and I am not willing to risk injury to show our "bond". All it takes in one second for it to hit the fan. 

I do other things that probably would be considered just as dangerous, like walking(quickly) in front of a tied horse because I don't want to walk around, or crouching down to apply hoof polish, etc. I am trying to break my bad habits though, I don't want to be too comfortable with my horses even though I feel safe.

Anyway, if I was going to walk under my horse he would need to be all legs or grow a couple of hands. It wouldn't be hard but certainly uncomfortable to walk under my 15hh horse becaus I am 5'7.25". Maybe I would need to find a draft to walk under?


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

True story: a life-long horseman took the "under the lead rope" shortcut & lost his life. (There are likely more, but I've only heard of this one.)


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Northern said:


> True story: a life-long horseman took the "under the lead rope" shortcut & lost his life. (There are likely more, but I've only heard of this one.)


I believe it. Even as careful as I am, I do catch myself doing the under the lead while they are tied, after which I give myself a head slap after imagining the lead getting wrapped around my neck.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I have seen the underside of my horses a couple of times. It was not intentional and I do not care to repeat it. Both were accidental. The first incident the mare successfully missed me. The second time, and a different horse, I got trampled. 8 week recovery and I was lucky for only that.
Our horses stand beautifully but when I tie I use those blocker tie rings or just do one loop over the rail. A few years ago we had a very gentle gelding jump back, popped a rail and took it back with him a few feet. If something happens I want the horse to have enough rope to not panic. I had a good friend seriously injured when she was grooming her horse on cross-ties. She is an experienced horsewoman and it was not his first time on the ties.
With horses anything can happen at any time. I try to do all I can to increase the chances of survival...especially mine.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

I guess I'm an idiot then...I go under my pony's belly sometimes. I would never do it with any other horse but her, though. It's easier ti get to the other side!!


----------



## Kotori (Jun 18, 2012)

But seriously, I'll duck under Sugarbear's neck to get to other side in crossties. Harder to do for Carmen, since she's a bit shorter. Under their belly? Nah.


----------



## MissColors (Jul 17, 2011)

I spent about an hour under my gelding pulling ticks out from his junk and just in general in between his legs. He doesn't favor it. But no kicking. Its	10x easier when he actually cocks his leg some and relaxes. I had pliers and was pulling them out. He sucked it up like the good boy he is.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

My mare has let me do this, now, I did it for the heck of it, and I wouldn't do it again. I have no reason to, no matter how broke, trusting, calm, or bomb-proof your horse is, they're still a prey animal that can spook at a leaf rustling the wrong way. A lot of times we forget that, I know I do


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

isnt it rude to crawl/walk under your horse?, to me thats invading personal space of the horse, that being said horses are flight animals, all that horse has to do is spook and rear and land on ur head, and ur gone


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

To me I don't think there is any such thing as 'invading the personal space of a horse'. They need to respect you in their space at any time, no matter what you're doing. Have you tried to clean a gelding's sheath? That's all sorts of space invasion, and it all starts with horses allowing you IN their space without making a fuss. I know 100% that I could get under my horse, lie down on the ground, and he wouldn't move a muscle. It helps that he's been taught to ground tie, and desensitized to all sorts of 'scary' things all over his body. It's not something I'd do on just for kicks, but it's nice to know I COULD if I had to get to whatever part of him, be it a foot, his underside, etc.


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

i clean sheath by kneeling beside him, i dont go right under him as i mosewell be knocking on deaths door, not that hed purposley move on me, but if somthing falls and he pulls back and rears and lands on my head im dead, i dont particully want to put myself at that risk, miover isnt a spooker, but if hes in an edgy mood, or hyper he tends to spook


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

A horse can be totally bombproof...they can be bonded with you and love you more than life itself...they can be so obedient that they would never move a foot without your approval...they can be so lazy that they wouldn't move their carcass for a bag of carrots...whatever, they are still horses that, at any given moment, can jump, spook, or panic for who-knows-why.
Another thing to think about is our actions may be viewed by other horse owners/riders who have far less experience than we do. What we do is an example to others and their horse(s) may be far less tolerant than yours.
Practice safe horsemanship as well as good horsemanship.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

With my luck, the first time I crawl under a horse will coincide with a bee stinging his privates...


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

We both ensure our horses are okay with it as general desensitization to ensure they are okay with all things. Maybe it is a "fool" who let's their kid run loose in a boarding barn, but I don't want my horse to be responsible. I want them 100% okay with anything under or over them. They know to stand when I am clipping legs, messing with their genitals for any reason and anything under them - brooms, kids, dogs. 

As for the "bee sting" - I'm sorry, I find that ridiculous. You are JUST as likely to get hurt if you are standing beside, behind or riding your horse and they get stung. A violent reaction is a violent reaction. Perhaps sitting on the ground underneath your horse is a silly place to be because you can't move as quickly, but if a horse gets stung and reacts violently, it won't matter where you are - you're just as likely to get tromped on pulling a mane or brushing a tail or riding down the trail as ducking under their belly to get to the other side. 

Things happen, I've just seen up front and close how much safer a horse is with proper desensitization around just about everyone. The one in million chance my horse gets stung in the junk while I'm momentarily under him is worth the number of times I've seen a dog safely dart under them or a kid run up behind them with zero reaction.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Exactly, I think it's a VERY important part of desensitization. It isn't a place you want to be all the time by any means. And I'm very aware they can spook at any time, but like Macabre it's a risk I'll take to ensure he's not likely to do it if somebody else is in unfamiliar territory. An experienced person desensitizing their horse IS safe and good horsemanship.


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

I just read your original post... and I have one time with my filly, just to see if I could... and she did not care one bit, but I don't think I would keep doing it, because horses are unpredictable, and even the most calm, dead broke kids horse can have a freakout on you... 

However, IMO this could be, for some people, a good training tool if the person was very experienced, because it tells the horse that you trust them... and if you trust the horse... it tells them that it is okay to trust you too (not for all horses, but some this will work)


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

The owner of the last horse I leased did this to show me how desensitized he was. The same horse ended up having a huge bucking problem and ended up shattering my confidence for a long time afterwards. 

All horses should be desensitized to being touched anywhere on their bodies and shouldn't spook or kick out if someone they know crawls under them; it doesn't mean they won't spook or kick if a dog or child runs under them unexpectedly, or if a bee stings them, or a cat jumps down from the rafters, etc.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I have done this, and still do it. It's not a daily thing, but it something I work on eventually. 
People may say there's no real reason to teach your horse this, but I would beg to differ... I've been to many trail rides where unruly cats or dogs or rabbits or prairie chickens will all of a sudden decide to take a short cut underneath your horse and I'd much rather have mine used to something moving going underneath them then not.
This isn't, however, something I do with my ground work. This is something I work with on a broke horse. I won't do it with something un-sensible... I'm not THAT brave. LOL

Of course there's risk - just same the same as their is cleaning their feet or jumping on their back.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

I think doing it as a "show of desensitization" is ignorant - just because a horse lets you crawl under them doesn't make it bombproof, it just means they don't spook at that ONE thing. 

As a training tool, combined with dozens of other training tools, it can be an amazing thing. Shay-la's pony can be laid down, crawled all over, climb under her belly and through her legs. And that training sure seemed worth it's while the day a child ran up at a show and hugged her back leg - with zero response. On the opposite spectrum, a friend's horse almost savagely killed the barn mascot pig because it walked under her legs and startled her. We can't bring our dog on certain trail rides because other horses are freaking out at the sight of it. In winter, she walks centimeters from our horsws back legs to step in the foot prints without worry. 

This is just one of MANY desensitizations I truly believe help create a calmer and quieter horse. Do our horses become startled? Yes. But unlike most horses, in the barn aisle, the worst spook you will ever see is the "full body flinch plant all four hooves at once." They have never swung into anybody or created any danger when startled due to the desensitization we've done. And compared to what I see from other horses who haven't - I will NEVER stop working with my horses to be safe and contained when startled for the good of everyone around them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

just a question, but why the need to desensitise a horse by sitting under it?, when alot of things under there u can access from the side,

any part of the horse is dangerous, but being under a horse u cant really escape quick, and probably make situation worse as horses dont tend to like stepping on things, like people, so as they are trying to jump away they knock u in the head by mistake, nothing more embarrassing then telling a dr i sat under a horse and it spooked and came down on my head


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

WSArabians said:


> I have done this, and still do it. It's not a daily thing, but it something I work on eventually.
> People may say there's no real reason to teach your horse this, but I would beg to differ... I've been to many trail rides where unruly cats or dogs or rabbits or prairie chickens will all of a sudden decide to take a short cut underneath your horse and I'd much rather have mine used to something moving going underneath them then not.
> This isn't, however, something I do with my ground work. This is something I work with on a broke horse. I won't do it with something un-sensible... I'm not THAT brave. LOL
> 
> Of course there's risk - just same the same as their is cleaning their feet or jumping on their back.


I figure my horse is mellow enough, some critter goes underneath him atleast twice a day.......everytime I open the barn door one or even two cats whizz underneath my horse!!! I don't like the cats......so it's at their own risk:wink:
I don't think he'd give to rats butts if I walked under him......


----------



## TerciopeladoCaballo (May 27, 2012)

I duck under my horse's belly on occasion, but not to prove anything. Sometimes when I clean her stall with her in it or get in a tight spot with her, I give her belly a pat first and slide under. There are times when I don't want to move lardass over. She was a police mount and doesn't spook easy, she's just a curious booger that would probably climb into the back of a van if it was open...
I never mean to prove she's kid-safe, because everyone who comes and sees her thinks she's safe. So I make a point by enticing her to give one of her full-hearted, dirt-kicking sprints. It's not too easy to do that anymore, though... my father and his non-horsey family would come over to the pasture fence and try running suddenly to get my mare to do it. Eventually she said "screw it" and now only moves if you ask her clearly and obviously for it. I spent a few months "childproofing" her further to make sure, for example, if a kid ran up to her in pasture she wouldn't knock him over, if someone was moving beside her and fell down or lurched in front of her she wouldn't step on them, the works. Well. Now my little friends who do Parelli things will show off how they can run beside their horses. I taught my horse to just pay attention to sudden movements but not react to them without a verbal cue, so now when I decide to move away quickly, her first response is to put her nose to the ground with ears forward and follow me at an extended walk. A long time later, if I click a bit and make a hand gesture, she'll move off with me.


Funniest day when that came in handy was when I found kids hunting for Easter eggs in her pasture. They would run, drop to the ground, run, drop to the ground, and wave their little baskets around. My mare sat back with a mouth of grass, "I say, whatever in the hell are these tiny dwarf mutant ponies doing?"


----------



## TerciopeladoCaballo (May 27, 2012)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> On the opposite spectrum, a friend's horse almost savagely killed the barn mascot pig because it walked under her legs and startled her.


ROFL, the first time I let my hog out with my horse, before his tusks were grown, he came up to scope out her leg and maybe rub his nose on her, instead she kept moving along and ended up planting a hind hoof on his neck, knocking him on his side with his peg legs up in the air and him squealing. She bit his butt the next time he passed her. Then when he turned toward her a few yards away, she went into a snaking position and put him out like a fire.

... I only keep neutered pot bellies for pigs now... and even then, she walks up to the shy one and bites him casually. Can horses be sadistic? I think she enjoys making him squeak and run... :twisted:


----------



## FlipFlopTipTop (Apr 10, 2013)

Ill be honest Ive done this with my TB starting back when he was 8, hes now 12 and havent done it much but still could. Hes pretty calm. There are days though I wouldnt dare. I used to also slide off his butt, stand on him, ride "sidesaddle" bareback, ride tackless, doubles, hand off his neck etc. I just used to do it for fun, not to prove something for a sales ad.
That was also when I was only 17. Now I wouldnt, mostly because I have a son and couldnt risk getting injured over something like that.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I can go underneath my horses but I don't make a show of it like it's something impressive. It isn't impressive, it's just something that a horse with any amount of training should accept...no different than they should accept a person walking behind them without kicking or walking under their neck without biting or pawing, like they should stand for the farrier or stand still for saddling.

I've found that folks who make a big deal of the "tricks" like standing on the horse or sitting underneath them or laying them down and sitting astride them while they're down usually tend to skip over many of the basics. Their horse might lay down on command or stand still while you're standing on his back and swinging a tarp around but he won't stand tied, won't load in a trailer, won't stand for the farrier, and he bucks when you try to lope him.

There are many things with horses that do serve a practical purpose but, when they are used as "selling points", it usually means that the horse can't boast any _real_ training.

For example, a horse that is comfortable with a person standing in the saddle. I've used my horse for a ladder on more than one occasion, but that's not something that I consider impressive. I'd much rather show off their spins or their cow-tracking ability.

I had to crawl underneath Taz when he was a yearling to remove the stitches from his hernia surgery. I had to get all the way underneath him because I couldn't see what I was doing from the side. That doesn't show any level of "training" or "bombproof" because he simply isn't. His training isn't perfect and he's certainly not even close to bombproof.

Just because I know I _can_ do something doesn't mean it's good horsemanship to practice it frequently. Yep, I can walk under my horse but every time I do, it greatly increases the chances that something happens and I get hurt. The way I see it, going around the front or the back, I've got an exit route away from hooves. If I'm centered right between all 4 legs, then there is no safe egress if something happens.


----------

